# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Two foreigners and their love affair with arancini

## Angela

Just stumbled over this nice little video of a Spaniard and an Englishman and their tour of Sicily and subsequent obsession with arancini. :)

I never ate one until I came to America, but they are indeed delicious.

----------

